# WTG, Line Crew!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Line crew lifts semi off trapped man.

http://www.kcci.com/news/witness-midamerican-crew-helps-lift-truck-off-trapped-man/29305034


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

nothing short of heroes!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Update:

http://www.kcci.com/news/man-saved-by-line-crew-in-critical-condition/29332632


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why are you posting feelgood stories on this site? Go to facebook.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Because I have the humor of a brick.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Hopefully, the sad reality won't come to pass that this line crew will probably be either reprimanded or terminated for utilizing company time and equipment for unauthorized purposes.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Because I have the humor of a brick.


Actually, that was almost funny... :thumbup:


----------

